# Good Reads for the Winter



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Last two books I've read and really enjoyed...

Down the Great Unknown - Edward Dolnick
Empire of the Summer Moon - S.C. Gwynne


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

Winter reads: BIG WATER, LITTLE BOATS by Tom Martin


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm reading " The Emerald Mile" right now, it's fantastic. Just finished " river of doubt" really good aswell. There is a thread about all the books. There are t many good one to list.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

I recently read a book entitled "Precipice" which was a good read. It's written by a fellow buzzard, and, I am hoping another one is in the works


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I just ordered " Anything worth Doing", I'll report back In a few weeks. The Emerald Mile and this book have both won National Outdoor Book Awards. I searched all the books that have won this award and there are hundreds to choose from.
http://www.noba-web.org


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

"Halfway to Halfway and Other River Stories". By Dick Litton. And I just read WILD" by Cheryl Strayed.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts is beautiful. Emerald Mile is great. Anything by Ed Abbey is always worth reading a few times.

I'm currently choking down Turn Right at Machu Picchu. I do not recommend it.


----------



## craven (Mar 8, 2014)

"The Doing of the Thing" Amazing story of a man that worked at a gas station, built a row boat and decided to float the Rogue. (He must have been a great swimmer.) Buzz went on to build more boats and solo some crazy trips. There is a plaque here on the Grand Ronde dedicated to him.


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

Hendri Coetzee's "Living the Best Day Ever" is a must read for any boater and adventurer. You won't regret this buy http://livingthebestdayever.com

Also, "The Emerald Mile" for everything Grannnd!


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

I've always enjoyed books by Craig Childs. "The Secret Knowledge of Water" and "No Way out" are a couple I liked.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe it's just because I use to follow Harvey Butchart's routes in the canyon, but I loved the Grand Obsession by Elias Butler and Tom Myers. An amazing amount of research went into to documenting Harvey's life and the story of his hiking in the Grand Canyon for 42 years.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

"Anything Worth Doing" was a great read. I met the author at a beer n pizza joint book signing in Boise. The other winter river read I liked a lot was "Canyon Solitude - A Woman's Solo River Journey Through the Grand Canyon" by Patricia McCairen. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

